# Would you own another Golden?



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

I am smitten with the breed. My guy is going on 13 and I am hoping for another one. Still waiting to hear if the breeding took place and was successful.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

JanGold said:


> I am smitten with the breed. My guy is going on 13 and I am hoping for another one. Still waiting to hear if the breeding took place and was successful.


Awww! Good luck! Hopefully the breeding went well!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Billie is my first golden and I 10000% plan on looking into breeders within the next year to get my name on a waitlist so I can have two at the same time! I know Billie would THRIVE with a sibling lol.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

I fell in love with goldens when my parents 1st got them when I was a kid. They had 2. I got my 1st golden on my own in 2007 and she lived to be 14 and a half. I now have a 5 month old golden. I hated the time in between without a dog. My house felt so empty so I always want to have a dog even though it is so hard when I have to make the decision to let them go. They all have different personalities, and I love them all.


----------



## Redray (11 mo ago)

Growing up I was around a real variety of dogs. I had a Sheltie as a young kid. Dad had a German Shepard, Mom had poodles. As a high school graduation present, my parents gave me (really more of a family dog) a flat coated retriever that was a great, loyal dog that lived to 16+. I would describe the dog as a black haired Golden Retriever to people who weren't familiar with the breed. Several friends had Labs which I loved to be around. For some reason I was always drawn to Golden Retrievers and after starting a family and being without a dog for 10 years I had my heart set on a Golden to raise with my daughters. Riggo was so loyal, gentle with the kids and a true companion. When we lost him at 13.5 it was the most devastating thing I ever went through. I knew I would get another dog someday and it would have to be another Golden. Almost a year had passed and I was really beginning to consider a new buddy. With the demand for Covid pets on top of the routine wait for puppies I figured it would be another year or so. As luck would have it, we found a litter that someone backed out of a pup. Sorta perfect timing/right place/right time thing and we were able to take the spot. A few weeks later I was happy to have another great looking shadow following me everywhere I go. Tully has been a blessing for me and my wife believes Riggo is guiding him from over the bridge. 
There are plenty of great breeds out there but in my mind and experience nothing beats a Golden. Lovable, happy, trainable, loyal and fun- what more could you ask for in a dog? Ok maybe a little less hair on the floor but the trade off is worth it.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I had wanted a Golden Retriever since I was 6 years old. Got my 1st pup for my 24th birthday. I've had 5 so far over 37 years. Murphy is 1 and big sis Lola is 8. We've never tried to replace 1 dog with another, it's just the next dog. Each one, while sharing much behavior typical of the breed, has also had their own unique quirks and mannerisms that endear them to us and make them special. Charley, who we lost about 14 months ago, could probably be considered my wife's heart dog....at least so far. Me, I guess I've had 5 so far......I've loved them all and can't imagine life without a Golden in it. My daughter will graduate from college next year and then has 3-4 yrs of pharmacy school to go. She's already looking ahead to when she can have one of her own....I guess that means we raised her right.....


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Over the last 25+ years we have owned 6, field bred, Golden retrievers. At one time we had three and currently we have two (we are older now and three might be a bit much for us). Our current two are very special. We knew when we purchased our last dog, our now two-year old male, that he would be our last Golden, due to our age and ability to give them all the exercise they need. Below is an older picture of when we have three Goldens, all except the one on my wife's lap have crossed over the Rainbo Bridge...


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I absolutely would! I would like to have a second breed as well at some point. Don't know for sure what though.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I've owned Goldens since I was a child. I brought one from my parents house into my marriage, he was just part of the deal. My husband had never had a big dog. I'm not sure there was ever even a discussion. Since then, 30+ years ago, raising two boys, owning our own business, there hasn't been a day we haven't had at least one Golden in our home. Most of the time there have been two dogs, either a Golden and an Irish Setter, a Golden and a Lab, or Two Goldens and a lab. The labs are my sons. They moved out with him. The last several years we've had 3 Goldens and I just lost my oldest. I'm not ready for another one yet. My husband, my kids (adults now) and myself can none imagine a day that a Golden Retriever isn't part of our family and home. My question is always how many can I train and mange at once. 

To your point that you will never find another one as special.... I've owned three over my lifetime that all stand out as my heart dogs. I've loved them all but that special bond with the three of them is what keeps me coming back. They were Remington (I brought into my marriage), Duke (just passed away), and Cruz my almost 2 year old. I currently also have Moe, who I love dearly, but he is my husbands heart dog. It's the first one he's ever really been able to overpower my bond with. It's been fun to watch. 

You never forget the ones that you love, and that shape your life, but you always have room for another. When I get too old to raise my own puppies my kids owe me a well trained adult to keep. I've raised their puppies and helped them through puppy stages. lol 

I will also add that Remington and Duke were challenges. They neither one had an off switch. They both were hard headed to be Goldens. Remington was absolutely beautiful. They taught me so much. I think that's part of the love for them, I had so much to work through. Cruz is just my dream boy. He's easy to train, tons of drive, beautiful, and has never had an unhappy minute. Point being they are all different, but special....


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

You never "replace" or forget a loved one. You find a new place in your heart and mind for a new love... That is a blessing of the human condition!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Already have two, and will always have at least two goldens forevermore going forward. Although they are both goldens, they are both unique in their personality. I love them equally, and one does not replace the other. They also get along great! Dogs of the same breed tend to get on like gangbusters!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3Peb3...that is a fine-looking pair of Goldens! Those beautiful mountains behind them add to this picture also! Are those the Rocky Mountains?


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them


This is a common thought. (In fact, it's one of the main reasons people cite when they breed their pet goldens.) People believe their golden is a super unique, nothing like it before or since dog and the only way to get another like it is to breed. The fact is though, that goldens as a breed are amazing, and you'll find most goldens have the same qualities you love in your current golden. 

Don't think I'm minimizing how awesome your current dog is. I'm not. I know exactly what you mean and how you feel. I'm saying I once felt just like you. I lost my boy and I was crushed. He was amazing and wonderful and I thought I'd never have another like him. So I got my (now 11 year old) girl. My 11 year old is the best, most amazing girl. Once again, I figured I'd better enjoy her while I had her because no dog would ever compare again. Then I got my puppy (now 17 months). She is also amazing, and smart and loving and just all around stupendous. Now I no longer think "this will never happen again" because I know that I will get another golden and that one, while being slightly different, will also be amazing and smart and incredible and my best friend. Each one of these dogs is just as amazing as the last, so don't think you'll never have that amazing love and relationship again.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> 3Peb3...that is a fine-looking pair of Goldens! Those beautiful mountains behind them add to this picture also! Are those the Rocky Mountains?


Thank you so much! Yes, they are the Rocky Mountains. This photo was taken just off the paths where I live in Alberta. We are just a hop and a skip away from the mountains. We take the dogs there often for hiking 💕


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

I mean who knows, I may end up with another Golden one day, but for while Percy is alive, I’ll most likely just stick with other breeds cause him


3Pebs3 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, they are the Rocky Mountains. This photo was taken just off the paths where I live in Alberta. We are just a hop and a skip away from the mountains. We take the dogs there often for hiking 💕


that sounds so amazing 🤩 I wish I were able to take Percy hiking more… I LOVE it


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Had 4 so far. 5 if you count my daughter's, who spent many a day with us. Getting #6 in a few weeks. Although it gets harder each time you say goodbye to one, I will always have a golden or two. Besides, they keep me young!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Golden, Lab, Clumber. Can't imagine life without any combo of those.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, they are the Rocky Mountains. This photo was taken just off the paths where I live in Alberta. We are just a hop and a skip away from the mountains. We take the dogs there often for hiking 💕


My wife and I are from Colorado and we love the mountains. In 1978 we tent camped from Colorado up to Jasper, Canada over a three week period. Staying in the Rocky Mountains all the way...your Rockies are really beautiful...as are your Goldens...


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is this a trick question? 😜 And yes, I already did get another one, so..... 🤣 I'm completely smitten with them. Their temperament is unmatched. Mine have actually been related, but each still with it's own, unique, and very lovable qualities. As a breed, they are crazy adorable, funny, athletic, love to play silly human games (including dog obedience, which I love). Absolutely the breed for me.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

I have had dogs all my life but they were family dogs but this my dog. We have 4 other dogs in the family and they are my wifes and daughters. My golden is mine and comes to work with me daily. I am definitely getting another one hopefully this year and although I do have a few breeds I would consider but Goldens are still first choice by far.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have tried to switch to a different breed after a tough heartbreak. My collie is a wonderful, loving family dog. But he is not a Golden. I will never live without a Golden if there is a way humanly possible for me to have a 50+ pound sporting dog in my home. I know when I am elderly there will come a day when I will be forced to have a small dog I can handle but until that day, I will never give up having Goldens regardless of the risk to my heart.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> I have tried to switch to a different breed after a tough heartbreak. My collie is a wonderful, loving family dog. But he is not a Golden. I will never live without a Golden if there is a way humanly possible for me to have a 50+ pound sporting dog in my home. I know when I am elderly there will come a day when I will be forced to have a small dog I can handle but until that day, I will never give up having Goldens regardless of the risk to my heart.


We live with 3 and at times 4 collies. That is my wifes and daughters breed. I have been living and around them for about 13 years and they are very nice easy dogs. Funny I was given a choice to get my own dog and I chose a Golden. They have just larger than life personalities and always just make people laugh.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I had Luke, who lived to about two months into being nine years old. I felt he was my heart dog and thought I wouldn’t get another anytime soon because I was so broken hearted. Instead, I went without a Golden for a short while and got Logan, who is also my heart dog. What I thought couldn’t happen did. My house felt empty without a Golden Retriever. Luke was a special dog and Logan is a special dog — mostly different personalities, but a ton of similarities also.

When Logan gets to be around five or so I think I will want another one. I think Logan would love another Golden to play with. 

Here’s Luke:










Here’s Logan:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JerseyChris said:


> We live with 3 and at times 4 collies. That is my wifes and daughters breed. I have been living and around them for about 13 years and they are very nice easy dogs. Funny I was given a choice to get my own dog and I chose a Golden. They have just larger than life personalities and always just make people laugh.


I wish more people knew what a joy a collie can be. The grooming and vacuuming is a thing as is the vocal nature, but the ones I have been around are such a joy. Ours loves everyone in our family and is so kind.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JerseyChris said:


> I have had dogs all my life but they were family dogs but this my dog. We have 4 other dogs in the family and they are my wifes and daughters. My golden is mine and comes to work with me daily. I am definitely getting another one hopefully this year and although I do have a few breeds I would consider but Goldens are still first choice by far.


We need some collie and GOlden photos, I will see if I can find some of mine to post


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> I wish more people knew what a joy a collie can be. The grooming and vacuuming is a thing as is the vocal nature, but the ones I have been around are such a joy. Ours loves everyone in our family and is so kind.


We have 2-3 smooths and 1 rough.. My rough is just a very pleasant easy going dog. All of them are very sweet and are great family dogs. I would say the rough and Golden are similar in grooming. Thankfully my wife is a groomer and also has a full setup at home so thankfully we don't have to pay anyone or we would be poor.. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a Rough Collie a long time ago. Y’all are making me miss her and want one. Really sweet dogs.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> We need some collie and GOlden photos, I will see if I can find some of mine to post


My daughter with one of her Smooths and my wife with the rough


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is Ellie and Mack - they are constant entertainment. I'll never have just two dogs again.












This is my daughter's Pointer, Elvis, he just turned a year old and has SO MUCH personality it's hilarious. And a lot of energy


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JerseyChris said:


> My daughter with one of her Smooths and my wife with the rough
> 
> View attachment 891497


Wow! Your daughter looks like a little pro! What a great hobby for kids, I have 3 daughters and couldn't get any of them interested. The collie with your wife has such a beautiful expression.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JerseyChris said:


> We have 2-3 smooths and 1 rough.. My rough is just a very pleasant easy going dog. All of them are very sweet and are great family dogs. I would say the rough and Golden are similar in grooming. Thankfully my wife is a groomer and also has a full setup at home so thankfully we don't have to pay anyone or we would be poor.. lol


I groomed my mom’s rough one time. She has spay coat pretty bad and I was like “never again”. 🤣


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I will have goldens until I die


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> We have 2-3 smooths and 1 rough.. My rough is just a very pleasant easy going dog. All of them are very sweet and are great family dogs. I would say the rough and Golden are similar in grooming. Thankfully my wife is a groomer and also has a full setup at home so thankfully we don't have to pay anyone or we would be poor.. lol


Actually my sister’s roughs have made me love goldens that much more.
Goldens love being brushed and combed as a first of many major difference 😄

show grooming a golden is pretty much no fuss compared to breeds like roughs where you really have to use different products to get the right look


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope this doesn’t come across as rude, but I find the mentality that a dog is so special that you can never have another match it to be baffling and close-minded. 

I love Rocket dearly and he is an amazing, wonderful dog. If I had stopped with him, I wouldn’t have Eevee, who is my heart dog.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> Wow! Your daughter looks like a little pro! What a great hobby for kids, I have 3 daughters and couldn't get any of them interested. The collie with your wife has such a beautiful expression.


my Wife grew up with showing Collies and my daughter took a liking to it since we spent a lot of time at the dog shows, she started in Juniors when she was 9, lost almost a whole season with Covid and will be 12 in May.. We were just out at the Collie nationals in Salt lake City. She finished the year at the number 2 Junior and currently leading the points so far.. She really loves it so we are out all the time which is great for the family bonding.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Megora said:


> Actually my sister’s roughs have made me love goldens that much more.
> Goldens love being brushed and combed as a first of many major difference 😄
> 
> show grooming a golden is pretty much no fuss compared to breeds like roughs where you really have to use different products to get the right look


between all the makeup products, the hair spray, the chalk, it is nuts.. It is like a beauty pageant. LOL


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> I hope this doesn’t come across as rude, but I find the mentality that a dog is so special that you can never have another match it to be baffling and close-minded.
> 
> I love Rocket dearly and he is an amazing, wonderful dog. If I had stopped with him, I wouldn’t have Eevee, who is my heart dog.


I’ll FOREVER own dogs, but I just don’t know about another Golden. I mean I may get one again in the future, but it’ll definetly be after Percy passes

I’m actually in the process of searching for a good breeder for a  female German Shep or Poodle pup I’m hoping to get next spring - although I’m not decided on which of the two breeds I want 😂


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

It's funny that there is so much discussion regarding collies and goldens. A previous Golden of mine had a best friend who was a collie. They met in obedience school and followed along the same classes. If I ever left her at home to go out, I would put on Lassie. She would follow along watching the tv when Lassie was on.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

JanGold said:


> It's funny that there is so much discussion regarding collies and goldens. A previous Golden of mine had a best friend who was a collie. They met in obedience school and followed along the same classes. If I ever left her at home to go out, I would put on Lassie. She would follow along watching the tv when Lassie was on.


My Golden loves his Collie brother and sisters. lol


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Just so we don't lose track, this forum is about Golden's...that's why most of us joined. I think it is fine to talk about the Golden's in your pack that have other breeds, as that is too about Golden's. But, a few posts seem to be about other breeds. Maybe that's just me....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DogParentofOne said:


> Would you own another Golden after your current one


My next Golden would be a pup sired by my current Golden, so no I will not.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A very important message for anyone comparing goldens to other breeds....  

Grooming a golden (who is routinely groomed, but having a coat blow) - 

You get THIS much fur off them. 










And then when the other breed is blowing their coat....


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Beautiful photo! --- that was meant for a previous photo...


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am finding it quite amusing to hear about all of the collies, because as a child, I always thought that I'd get a collie when I grew up (as a child, I had the sweetest dog from the shelter, who resembled a smooth collie, but was more likely a mix of collie - no DNA tests back then  ). When my husband and I discussed getting our first dog together, he confessed his dislike of collies (comparing his feelings for them to my feelings for a breed that I would never own) and we quickly both realized we both loved goldens - (I had always admired their joy in obedience classes) now I would prefer a golden above all else. I still like collies, but I have to admit that having a joyful working golden of my own to train has won me over for life - nothing like that happy "let's go!" face when it's time to train (or do anything for that matter). They've been an amazing family dog for us, as well.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I’d definitely have another golden- I’d like a well bred one, and a show prospect. The only other breed I can seriously see myself in is Clumber spaniels.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes. 100 percent. They are the best.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DogParentofOne said:


> I’ll FOREVER own dogs, but I just don’t know about another Golden. I mean I may get one again in the future, but it’ll definetly be after Percy passes
> 
> I’m actually in the process of searching for a good breeder for a female German Shep or Poodle pup I’m hoping to get next spring - although I’m not decided on which of the two breeds I want 😂


I genuinely believe that another breed is more likely to not live up to Percy than another Golden.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArkansasGold said:


> I genuinely believe that another breed is more likely to not live up to Percy than another Golden.


Agree, 100%


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> My wife and I are from Colorado and we love the mountains. In 1978 we tent camped from Colorado up to Jasper, Canada over a three week period. Staying in the Rocky Mountains all the way...your Rockies are really beautiful...as are your Goldens...


Thank you so much! I believe if you like Alberta, you are also likely enjoy Colorado. I have been to Denver and Boulder, and loved both!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DogParentofOne said:


> I mean who knows, I may end up with another Golden one day, but for while Percy is alive, I’ll most likely just stick with other breeds cause him
> that sounds so amazing 🤩 I wish I were able to take Percy hiking more… I LOVE it


I would think that you would want another golden because of him. As someone who baby-sits many dogs for friends, to me, none other can match a golden.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

michaeldwilson said:


> Yes. 100 percent. They are the best.


Love clumbers so much, but they haven’t quite eclipsed Goldens for me.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

In a heartbeat. Again and again.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We are on Golden Retriever Number 4. Golda, Chewy, Max and now Rocky. Over about 40 years. Previously had a Border Collie, German Shepherd, and a couple mixed breeds. Once we had Golda, there would be only Golden Retrievers for us. Here are some pictures of Max and Rocky. We lost Max about 2 years ago, just before the Pandemic. Max was our special boy, and we miss him everyday. Rocky and Max are cousins--which is the reason we ended up with Rocky. First 3 pictures are Max-first one he is 12 weeks and 30 pounds. Second 2 are Rocky and last is the two of them together.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

So for all the people wondering why it’s made me not want another, it’s because he really does have a special personality and he also has helped me through pretty severe mental health things I was going through, so for me, I feel like the relationship I have with him is just super close. I have no clue if that sound stupid or not, but I have no other way to explain it. He’s really just been my absolute heart dog after what I went though & how he’s helped me. I’m sure if I were to get another Golden he/she would be just as amazing, but in their own way. I just don’t know 😂 

im sure eventually I’ll get around to getting another Golden. I do love them so much, but with this being the first dog of my own, I’d also like to have experience with a few other breeds to (a German Shep or Poodle, although I’m sure I’ll have another golden down the line at some point


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, you win the day for cute photo - she is so precious with them.



JerseyChris said:


> My Golden loves his Collie brother and sisters. lol
> 
> View attachment 891513


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

can’t picture myself without a Golden (and a chihuahua hahaha) I think i’m always going to be a multiple dog household


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

DogParentofOne said:


> So for all the people wondering why it’s made me not want another, it’s because he really does have a special personality and he also has helped me through pretty severe mental health things I was going through, so for me, I feel like the relationship I have with him is just super close. I have no clue if that sound stupid or not, but I have no other way to explain it. He’s really just been my absolute heart dog after what I went though & how he’s helped me. I’m sure if I were to get another Golden he/she would be just as amazing, but in their own way. I just don’t know 😂
> 
> im sure eventually I’ll get around to getting another Golden. I do love them so much, but with this being the first dog of my own, I’d also like to have experience with a few other breeds to (a German Shep or Poodle, although I’m sure I’ll have another golden down the line at some point


My childhood dog died when she was 18 and I was no longer a child. She meant sooo much to me growing up. She was my best friend. I didn't think I would ever get another dog, the loss was too great. I think a part of me thought that it would betray her memory to get another. Eventually, another dog came into my life and I realized that it was okay. I have gone on to own and be owned by a number of dogs since then. That bond and love is not finite, it is infinite. Golden Retrievers have a special charisma. They can go from stately to goofy and back again in a matter of moments. They can see into your soul. They are all a little different and I know that your Golden would be happy to know that you continued on with the breed. Its a compliment, really. Your Golden would only expect you to have another. I have to say, all of my Goldens have been a heart dog to me.

Good luck with your search for another companion. I hope you find the right one.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

YALL NOW I WANT ANOTHER GOLDEN 😂 BUT I ALSO WANT A GERMAN SHEPHERD SO WHAT DO I DO 😂😂


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DogParentofOne said:


> YALL NOW I WANT ANOTHER GOLDEN 😂 BUT I ALSO WANT A GERMAN SHEPHERD SO WHAT DO I DO 😂😂


Some people might say differently, but, in my personal experience I don't find the temperament and play style of golden retrievers and German Shepherds, well-matched. I think your boy would be a lot happier with a fellow golden retriever in the house, as opposed to a German Shepherd. My one female is outright terrified of German Shepherds. She will pull to cross the street if she sees one coming. I'm not sure if you've spent a lot of time with Shepherds, but, they are a verrrrryyy different dog from a Golden. As a lover of goldens, I can say with certainty that a Shepherd is not the dog for me (or a lot of people for that matter).


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some people might say differently, but, in my personal experience I don't find the temperament and play style of golden retrievers and German Shepherds, well-matched. I think your boy would be a lot happier with a fellow golden retriever in the house, as opposed to a German Shepherd. My one female is outright terrified of German Shepherds. She will pull to cross the street if she sees one coming. I'm not sure if you've spent a lot of time with Shepherds, but, they are a verrrrryyy different dog from a Golden. As a lover of goldens, I can say with certainty that a Shepherd is not the dog for me (or a lot of people for that matter).


Yes I’ve done a lot of research on the breed and have worked with them quite a bit 

for me personally, I do absolutely adore my Golden, but for dog sports he’s generally pretty difficult to work with just because he doesn’t have a playfulness off switch. His temperament just isn’t ideal for what I intended to compete in, so instead, I’m training him to be a therapy dog at local t hospitals cause he’d be PERFECT for that! He absolutely adores children and making new friends! 
so anyways, the primary I would like a GSD is For their more serious hard working temperment (yes, I know Goldens are great dogs for service work and sports, but for me it just isn’t the best combination).Percy has played with a few shepherds and has really gotten along well with them, so we’ll see… I may just end up with another Golden LOL, but I’m not sure yet.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

DogParentofOne said:


> YALL NOW I WANT ANOTHER GOLDEN 😂 BUT I ALSO WANT A GERMAN SHEPHERD SO WHAT DO I DO 😂😂


Always, go for the Gold!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DogParentofOne said:


> for me personally, I do absolutely adore my Golden, but for dog sports he’s generally pretty difficult to work with just because he doesn’t have a playfulness off switch. His temperament just isn’t ideal for what I intended to compete in, so instead, I’m training him to be a therapy dog at local t hospitals cause he’d be PERFECT for that! He absolutely adores children and making new friends!


Soooo, I was in the exact same boat as you. My first golden is super sweet! I tried to do agility with her, and she would do it because I asked her to, but, she had no love for the sport. So, instead, I did therapy work with her, which she loved and excelled at. I, however, still really wanted to compete in dog sports. So, for my next golden, I went with a field bred golden. She's a lot faster, with with a lot more drive. She looooves agility and competition. My goldens get a long great with each other, and I feel like I have the best of everything in my girls.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Goldens are the number one competition obedience breed. So unless you’re wanting to do bite sports, you should be able to excel at any of the others with a Golden. Percy may not have the type of drive that you want, but that doesn’t mean that all Goldens are like that. Playing/tugging/retrieving are higher value rewards for Eevee than food. I still use food, but if I really want to get her in high drive mode, I use balls and tugs.

It feels like you’re looking at things relating to this in black and white/all or nothing: Percy is awesome, therefore no other golden can be as awesome. Percy doesn’t have what you want for sports, therefore all Goldens don’t have what you want for sports. Try to open your mind to the possibilities!

Goldens are an extremely versatile breed. Do an advanced search on k9data for various combinations of titles and you’ll probably get hundreds if not thousands of results for different title combinations.

I have another story like @3Pebs3: Rocket didn’t have what I wanted for sports. He’s super sweet and trainable, but soft. He shuts down under pressure. I told his breeder that I wanted something different for my next dog. I wanted a sassy, problem-solving smart, drivey girl and that is EXACTLY what I got. She’s a serious worker too. Very focused and not easily distracted.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Soooo, I was in the exact same boat as you. My first golden is super sweet! I tried to do agility with her, and she would do it because I asked her to, but she had no love for the sport. So, instead, I did therapy work with her, which she loved and excelled at. I, however, still really wanted to compete in dog sports. So, for my next golden, I went with a field bred golden. She's a lot faster, with with a lot more drive. She looooves agility and competition. My goldens get a long great with each other, and I feel like I have the best of everything in my girls.


I learned years ago to get field line Golden's. I raised two boys and we all liked to hunt waterfowl, so having a retriever was a given. Our first Golden was not a field bred dog, but she was a good retriever. She would mark and deliver to hand just fine. We all loved that! One day I took the boys to watch a local AKC hunt test. I had never watched one, and when I saw how hard those dogs ran and how much they loved the game, I knew then, my next dog will be a field bred Golden. That was 25 years ago. I still hunt with the boys (now men) and I have two field bred Goldens. Both are Senior Hunters and the younger one is now working on his Master Hunter. I actually love watching all dogs, especially Goldens, run in agility, and other field events...it is all about drive and style!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

DogParentofOne said:


> Yes I’ve done a lot of research on the breed and have worked with them quite a bit
> 
> for me personally, I do absolutely adore my Golden, but for dog sports he’s generally pretty difficult to work with just because he doesn’t have a playfulness off switch. His temperament just isn’t ideal for what I intended to compete in, so instead, I’m training him to be a therapy dog at local t hospitals cause he’d be PERFECT for that! He absolutely adores children and making new friends!
> so anyways, the primary I would like a GSD is For their more serious hard working temperment (yes, I know Goldens are great dogs for service work and sports, but for me it just isn’t the best combination).Percy has played with a few shepherds and has really gotten along well with them, so we’ll see… I may just end up with another Golden LOL, but I’m not sure yet.


I actually think that GSDs are less versatile than Goldens… I’ve only seen them really excel in bite sports- they’re good for obedience but they don’t top Goldens or border collies from what I’ve seen. I used to be enamored by GSDs… then I saw that the dogs and the community are not what I want to be involved in. So many temperament issues, especially.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

DogParentofOne said:


> ...for dog sports he’s generally pretty difficult to work with just because he doesn’t have a playfulness off switch. His temperament just isn’t ideal for what I intended to compete in, so instead, I’m training him to be a therapy dog at local t hospitals cause he’d be PERFECT for that! He absolutely adores children and making new friends!...


So, I notice in your avatar that you have Percy as 10 months - how old is he now? Maybe you're seeing a puppy and not what he will be at age 3 or 4 when he is a bit more trained and has more focus?? Just a thought. Most young dogs aren't easy till you've put a few years into them.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> So, I notice in your avatar that you have Percy as 10 months - how old is he now? Maybe you're seeing a puppy and not what he will be at age 3 or 4 when he is a bit more trained and has more focus?? Just a thought. Most young dogs aren't easy till you've put a few years into them.


Oops I do need to update his age thing 😂


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

I’m sorry - I feel like I’ve offended the whole forum. 
I now do plan to get another Golden eventually, but for my next dog I’d like a GSD. They are my other dream breed and I’d like to get one before getting a second Golden. I feel like I offended everyone over not wanting a second Golden right now and choosing a different breed over one. So if I offended you, I’m sorry I didn’t mean to. I just absolutely suck at explaining things so the Reasons I’ve stated what I do and don’t want probably don’t make much sense cause I’m the worst explainer ever 😂


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DogParentofOne said:


> I’m sorry - I feel like I’ve offended the whole forum.


Totally not offended in the least. Just wholeheartedly disagree with your decision  But, wish you the best of luck with your choice!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

None of us are offended. Lol and no one wants you to get a golden right now. We just don’t want you to exclude a breed we love for the reasons that you’ve explained. If you really want a GSD, get one! But none of use are going to tell you that they are better than Goldens. 😉


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I posted a slightly similar question to yours and I loved the responses

goldenretrieverforum.com/threads/more-than-one-heart-dog.466913/#post-7240929

Every time I lose a dog I have a few weeks where I say never again, this hurts too much. I now know that I cannot be completely happy without a Golden Retriever so want to always have one and no other breed will do. I worry about what I will do when we get too old to raise puppies, maybe adopt /rescue an adult.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

cwag said:


> I worry about what I will do when we get too old to raise puppies, maybe adopt /rescue an adult.


Me too. I can't imagine not having one, but I know someday we won't be able to give them the activity level they need. Hopefully that's a long, long time from now, but I've still thought about it.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Karol (9 mo ago)

My Golden Retriver is on his senior years and I think its about time I added a new puppy!


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Love clumbers so much, but they haven’t quite eclipsed Goldens for me.


I had to look up the clumbers because I'm not familiar with them. What a great-looking dog! I agree with you. I like a lot of different kinds of dogs, but I'm going to stick with Goldens.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

michaeldwilson said:


> I had to look up the clumbers because I'm not familiar with them. What a great-looking dog! I agree with you. I like a lot of different kinds of dogs, but I'm going to stick with Goldens.
> 
> View attachment 891558


I don’t think I’ll ever be tempted to stray beyond clumbers and Goldens. They’re both lovely in different ways but they make me feel complete


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

michaeldwilson said:


> I had to look up the clumbers because I'm not familiar with them. What a great-looking dog! I agree with you. I like a lot of different kinds of dogs, but I'm going to stick with Goldens.
> 
> View attachment 891558


They are like Basset Hounds, except they hunt birds...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> They are like Basset Hounds


Of topic alert.
A friend of mine worked many years for a major sponsor of dog events. He was scheduled to attend dog show and told his sister that he would like to take her Basset Hound. She was thrilled until he told her why. He told her that every possible genetic defect was all there in that one dog. She didn't let him take it.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Of topic alert.
> A friend of mine worked many years for a major sponsor of dog events. He was scheduled to attend dog show and told his sister that he would like to take her Basset Hound. She was thrilled until he told her why. He told her that every possible genetic defect was all there in that one dog. She didn't let him take it.


I think they are ranked at the bottom for intelligence...


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> They are like Basset Hounds, except they hunt birds...


I mean, bassets originally trailed birds, right? They’re scenthounds
Clumbers may not be as graceful, fast, or agile as Goldens are but they’re very intelligent, friendly, versatile, and athletic.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Bassets are very good rabbit dogs, and they are a lot smarter than most people think!


----------



## Alison R (May 3, 2020)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them
> 
> _I give a better description as to why I say this several pages down_


I’m on my 5th golden. They all have their own wonderful personality. I always have said this one can’t be better than the last, and then he is.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

This thread makes me wonder what, if any, differences there are in dog breed preference among blind people compared to sighted people?


----------



## Kamin's Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them
> 
> _I give a better description as to why I say this several pages down_


I loved my girl Kamin so much and she was my shadow. I was devastated when I lost her to cancer at only 8 years old. Our home needs a dog to make it complete and we will have another golden to make it so. I have had other breeds but goldens take hold in my heart like no other. Always Golden for me


----------



## Brandysmom (Mar 3, 2019)

bsc095 said:


> I fell in love with goldens when my parents 1st got them when I was a kid. They had 2. I got my 1st golden on my own in 2007 and she lived to be 14 and a half. I now have a 5 month old golden. I hated the time in between without a dog. My house felt so empty so I always want to have a dog even though it is so hard when I have to make the decision to let them go. They all have different personalities, and I love them all.


I absolutely agree. They are wonderful, wonderful pups. I'm on my fourth one and each one gets sweeter. If I had the room I would get another one without a doubt. The one I have now is beautiful, as were all of mine, but she has a stubborn streak and it's challenging at times. But she's a sweetheart most of the time. I just love them all!


----------



## Brandysmom (Mar 3, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> I had Luke, who lived to about two months into being nine years old. I felt he was my heart dog and thought I wouldn’t get another anytime soon because I was so broken hearted. Instead, I went without a Golden for a short while and got Logan, who is also my heart dog. What I thought couldn’t happen did. My house felt empty without a Golden Retriever. Luke was a special dog and Logan is a special dog — mostly different personalities, but a ton of similarities also.
> 
> When Logan gets to be around five or so I think I will want another one. I think Logan would love another Golden to play with.
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful! Just beautiful.


----------



## laddiedad (Aug 18, 2012)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them
> 
> _I give a better description as to why I say this several pages down_


We're on our 5th, and loving it. Bourbon lived to age 15 as did Duncan. MacKenzie lived to age 12 and succumbed to hemangiosarcoma. Laddie died at age 8, also of hemangiosarcoma (that cancer is becoming way too prevalent in Goldens!). Brodie is just over a year old and a great dog. Each of our Goldens had/has a unique personality (some would say "quirks") and was/is uniquely loved. Our home would not be complete without them!


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I most definitely would own another golden retriever after my current one dies ( hopefully no for many years). I was 6 when my parents got our first golden retriever. That was in 1961. My parents went on to breed and raise goldens under the kennel name of Cummings. My mom bred the top winning golden of the 1970’s. She passed away in 2014 but I still have a golden with 1/2 her breeding. I could not live without a golden in the house.


----------



## Brandysmom (Mar 3, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some people might say differently, but, in my personal experience I don't find the temperament and play style of golden retrievers and German Shepherds, well-matched. I think your boy would be a lot happier with a fellow golden retriever in the house, as opposed to a German Shepherd. My one female is outright terrified of German Shepherds. She will pull to cross the street if she sees one coming. I'm not sure if you've spent a lot of time with Shepherds, but, they are a verrrrryyy different dog from a Golden. As a lover of goldens, I can say with certainty that a Shepherd is not the dog for me (or a lot of people for that matter).


I've had two Shepherds and they were wonderful loving dogs. I switched to goldens when my second shepherd passed. I would take either, but truthfully, I am smitten with goldens. They are such beautiful, loving dogs. They can be difficult at times, but overall they are just wonderful, loving happy pups. They only thing I could do without is their shedding--it's continuous--but it would never stop me from having one, ever.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Brandysmom said:


> They are both beautiful! Just beautiful.


Thank you. I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

Wife and I seem to always get the older Goldens. Wife is now 73 and I am 68, with heart problems. Eden, our first was 2 week s shy of 7 years old. She was returned to the breeder from another owner who had her for 7 months. She was sprayed by skunks 3 times with them. She was our first golden. We had her for 3 years, 3 months and one week. She had Hermagiosarcoma. The tumor was located on her left hind inside thigh, the size of a grapefruit. God I miss that girl. She was the huntress. Anything that moved as small game and she was after it. I had to put her down. Worst day of my life.

Wife did not want another dog, for at least a year or so. Just like you want to. Paige, came into our lives 6 weeks later. So much for a year to wait.

Paige is another older dog. Got her from a breeder's referral. Drove 500 miles each way to get her. She was 7 1/2 when we got her in August 10, 2018. She is now 11 years old and going strong. Eden was spayed by the breeder during her second breeding. Pyometra. Paige is intact, K9data.com does not list any offspring for her. But I assume she was bred by the breeder.

Wife is in love with Paige. Paige's personality is different than Eden's. Both dogs are super sweet. Paige likes everyone, kids, Elder's, even babies who pull on her tail and ears. She just stands there. Paige is not a huntress. 

When Paige goes to the bridge, it will tear me up. Just like Eden did. Will we get another Golden. Most certainly!!! From the same place we got Paige. They told us to come back anytime we needed a new retiree Golden.

Yes it is a pain to take her out before breakfast and dinner. 2 hours after both meals and the 4 hours after I took her out last. But I can use the bathroom, she can't.

Three retirees, Two humans and a retired breeding Golden


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll never not have a golden. I will also never not have just one dog, personally. I can't do it. 3 is our number. That way, when one passes, we do not come home to an empty house and the dogs will always have each other.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

DevWind said:


> I absolutely would! I would like to have a second breed as well at some point. Don't know for sure what though.


Get an Australian Shepherd! They're sweet and obedient and their biggest leg up on the retriever breeds is that they're generally good guard dogs!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I personally can't do herding dogs...I hate their working style and something about them doesn't sit right with me. I don't think I'll ever stray beyond gGoldens and Clumbers, but if I did, I'd probably still be with one of the other spaniel breeds or maybe a Giant Schnauzer. Apologies for typos, I am multi tasking


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It was so hard for me to imagine living in a golden-less house that I went and got a second even after dealing with Kaizer’s issues for the last 7 years!

I am determined to get at least 2 different breeds of dogs within the next like 10 years though - really just to test my limits as a dog trainer more than anything. I’m just stupid picky lol so my list of potential breeds is very short


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

I hadn’t the time to read through all the responses so I’m not sure if it’s been mentioned.

“ I’ve never owned a Golden Retriever” simply put … they’ve owned me.

We’re still searching for a pup to pester the rescue “Maisey” who BTW has been a blessing to share a new chapter in our lives. Actually she rescued us from the devastation of losing our girl “Babe”


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I LOVE dogs, period. And I have babysat, and spent significant time with many breeds. In fact, I just spent the last 5 days babysitting an Aussie and a Pom. But, I still have yet to meet another breed that would make me want anything other than a golden. They are incomparable in my mind. Flat coats then labs would probably be the closest second.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

GOAussies said:


> Get an Australian Shepherd! They're sweet and obedient and their biggest leg up on the retriever breeds is that they're generally good guard dogs!


I don't think I'd be very happy with an Aussie. They don't seem to care for obedience much. I do high level obedience work with my dogs.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2009)

3goldens2keep said:


> Over the last 25+ years we have owned 6, field bred, Golden retrievers. At one time we had three and currently we have two (we are older now and three might be a bit much for us). Our current two are very special. We knew when we purchased our last dog, our now two-year old male, that he would be our last Golden, due to our age and ability to give them all the exercise they need. Below is an older picture of when we have three Goldens, all except the one on my wife's lap have crossed over the Rainbo Bridge...
> 
> View attachment 891491


These guys look exactly like our beloved Kieri! Would you mind sharing which breeder(s) they came from?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

DevWind said:


> I don't think I'd be very happy with an Aussie. They don't seem to care for obedience much. I do high level obedience work with my dogs.


I definitely see more borders than Aussies in the highest level of obedience, but I have seen some iffiness in BC lines in terms of temperament. I don't think that there's a better breed for obedience than goldens, personally.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jan 22, 2021)

I couldn't imagine not owning a Golden.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Taz Monkey said:


> I'll never not have a golden. I will also never not have just one dog, personally. I can't do it. 3 is our number. That way, when one passes, we do not come home to an empty house and the dogs will always have each other.


Same here! I can never just have one dog! I’m in the process of getting a second currently 😂 I grew up with having 2-3 dogs at a time and my home feels so empty with just Percy LOL


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> This thread makes me wonder what, if any, differences there are in dog breed preference among blind people compared to sighted people?


 You think people choose goldens for their looks and not personality?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> You think people choose goldens for their looks and not personality?


I think most choose Goldens for both but maybe put a little too much weight on looks. If looks were not a factor would peoples preferences be as strong? I think not.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> I think most choose Goldens for both but maybe put a little too much weight on looks. If looks were not a factor would peoples preferences be as strong? I think not.


I actually think people DON'T choose goldens as often BECAUSE of their looks. So many people I meet like dogs with unique colouring: brindle, merle, spotting, ticking etc. Because goldens "all look the same" to an unfamiliar eye - they are "predictable" and "boring." But, it is their predictability in nature that actually makes them so great!


----------



## Edrewes1 (11 mo ago)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them
> 
> _I give a better description as to why I say this several pages down_


Brinkli was my heart dog . I can’t imagine owning another


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

SRW said:


> I think most choose Goldens for both but maybe put a little too much weight on looks. If looks were not a factor would peoples preferences be as strong? I think not.


I grew up with Boxers as a kid, as an adult had 2 Maltese and a Yorkie, 2 Great Danes and now live with a bunch of Collies. I have been going to dog shows with my family for years and they gave me next dog choice.. I chose a Golden because being around them for years they were always just the happiest, goofy balls of fur and I had to have one. He is 2 1/2 and currently waiting for number 2..


----------



## Gess (Nov 9, 2021)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them
> 
> _I give a better description as to why I say this several pages down_


We have had Goldens since 1986, at first you do think you could never love another. That said 6 Goldens later and an empty house for a year makes me so excited that we will be picking up our puppy on the 1st! You will always find room in your heart, each brings a new love, a new smile, a new friend into your life.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

JerseyChris said:


> I grew up with Boxers as a kid


Guess you've always known that they rule.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely I would get another. I had my first golden (Jasmine) in 2007 and got my second one (Jackson) in 2009. When Jasmine crossed the bridge at age 13, I got Chase. Jackson crossed the bridge in February and my next one was just born this week. No matter how much it hurts when I lose them, the number of days they bring so much joy somehow makes the pain easier to bear. My only regret is that I didn't discover this wonderful breed when I was much younger.


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?
> 
> personally for me, I don’t think I could ever own another one. Percy has such a unique personality out of any dog I grew up with (he’s my first of my own) and he has helped me through so much. i love the Golden breed over all, but for me, I a know no Golden could compare to how he’s helped me and his personality. After owning him, Goldens have definitely become number one on my top 3 breeds list though! I absolutely adore them
> 
> _I give a better description as to why I say this several pages down_


I said the same thing after we lost Stanley in Jan 2021. He was my heart dog. Now we have Ted and he is so different and a complete joy. They are all different and unique even if they are all goldies. Wouldn’t be without one in my life now. Probably 2 sometime next year hehe.

edit. Have had border collies and keeshonds in the past. All beautiful doggos.


----------



## Lioness101 (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes. We have three. All amazing dogs! Always room for more with Goldens!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I definitely see more borders than Aussies in the highest level of obedience, but I have seen some iffiness in BC lines in terms of temperament. I don't think that there's a better breed for obedience than goldens, personally.


I don't see a lot of border collies either. It's always mostly goldens, a few shelties, and an occasional other breed around here. There's someone who has an OTCH Scottish Deerhound. I love watching her dogs!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Gunny said:


> These guys look exactly like our beloved Kieri! Would you mind sharing which breeder(s) they came from?


Gunny,
Below is what I have on the breeders. They all were hobby breeders. I have always had my best luck by finding a hobby breeder that is using a top field dog for stud. As you can tell this has worked very well for us, both in variation in the breed and field quality dogs. I bird hunt with them and run them in hunt tests. 

For reference Foxy, our red Golden, is on my wife's lap. To her right is Maddie, call name, Dee and slightly behind her on her left is Spirit, call name Boo (born close to Halloween) Sadly, all but Foxy are gone now...


CallAge @NameNameSIREDAMBreederWhelpedDiedDeathBreeder InformationSugar River's Yukon's Golden Fox SHFoxyChoctaw's Yukon Copper PennySugar Rivers Topbrass Foxy RoxyDixon11/15/2012​nanaMichael Dixon, Sugar River Retrievers, Rock City, Illinois Doublegold Spirit of Maximillion JHBooTopbrass DoublechargeDoublegold Purple SageJacksons10/28/2006​10/12/1913 Yr.Mike and Sharon Jackson, Washington State, Address unknownGoldrun's Magic Maddie WCX JHDeeGoldrun's Take 'Em OutGoldrun's Cool as IceKyle Davis 06/16/20041/5/201914 Yr. 7Mo.Kyle Davis, Nebraska (address unknown, no longer breeding Goldens)


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

DevWind said:


> I don't see a lot of border collies either. It's always mostly goldens, a few shelties, and an occasional other breed around here. There's someone who has an OTCH Scottish Deerhound. I love watching her dogs!


Hats off to her!
Online, I see a lot of goldens, borders, assorted spaniels, and some malinois and shepherds (these dogs are mostly running in IGP or another bite sport, but there's a lot of obedience involved).


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> Gunny,
> Below is what I have on the breeders. They all were hobby breeders. I have always had my best luck by finding a hobby breeder that is using a top field dog for stud. As you can tell this has worked very well for us, both in variation in the breed and field quality dogs. I bird hunt with them and run them in hunt tests.
> 
> For reference Foxy, our red Golden, is on my wife's lap. To her right is Maddie, call name, Dee and slightly behind her on her left is Spirit, call name Boo (born close to Halloween) Sadly, all but Foxy are gone now...
> ...


Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny was such a good dog


----------



## momofasailor (Nov 7, 2013)

Hildae said:


> This is a common thought. (In fact, it's one of the main reasons people cite when they breed their pet goldens.) People believe their golden is a super unique, nothing like it before or since dog and the only way to get another like it is to breed. The fact is though, that goldens as a breed are amazing, and you'll find most goldens have the same qualities you love in your current golden.
> 
> Don't think I'm minimizing how awesome your current dog is. I'm not. I know exactly what you mean and how you feel. I'm saying I once felt just like you. I lost my boy and I was crushed. He was amazing and wonderful and I thought I'd never have another like him. So I got my (now 11 year old) girl. My 11 year old is the best, most amazing girl. Once again, I figured I'd better enjoy her while I had her because no dog would ever compare again. Then I got my puppy (now 17 months). She is also amazing, and smart and loving and just all around stupendous. Now I no longer think "this will never happen again" because I know that I will get another golden and that one, while being slightly different, will also be amazing and smart and incredible and my best friend. Each one of these dogs is just as amazing as the last, so don't think you'll never have that amazing love and relationship again.


----------



## momofasailor (Nov 7, 2013)

I am on my second Golden boy.
My first boy, Sailor was a shy puppy and somewhat subdued in his personality.
The Sweetest Boy.
Now, my puppy (10 months old) Jem ,has such a different personality. Smart beyond reason.. I didn't even have to Potty train him. At 8 weeks he knew just what to do. I should have known then that I was dealing with a very unusual puppy..
He's quick to learn what is acceptable behavior and dearly loves being a "Good Boy". (Thank you, God) Because he is still very strong willed. He's got an opinion and is not afraid to let it be known. Sailor looked to me for all decision making.
Jem? Wants to be an equal partner in this relationship. An ongoing discussion between us. 
The two boys are so different in so many ways and yet some of the same quirky little habits. 
I love the breed and love my boys to no end.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Hildae said:


> Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny was such a good dog


Yep, we had the pleasure of meeting his owners and watch him run in a MH hunt test. He was a hard charging dog with lots of style. Our bitch with his genes is also a very strong field dog...the picture I use above my name on this site is her driving back with 'bird in mouth' on a hunt test...she can fly! Smile


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> Yep, we had the pleasure of meeting his owners and watch him run in a MH hunt test. He was a hard charging dog with lots of style. Our bitch with his genes is also a very strong field dog...


My girl is from Choctaw, and she's amazing.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Hildae said:


> My girl is from Choctaw, and she's amazing.


Does she also have that 'deep cooper' color? I bet she is something...for sure! The Choctaw line is also one of those great field Golden lines...he was not in that picture.
We also have a young boy that has Cooper Penny in his line (Grandfather)...he is currently working on his MH. Pedigree name below...

Kelakye's Shoot 'Em Up Cowboy SH


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> Does she also have that 'deep cooper' color? I bet she is something...for sure! The Choctaw line is also one of those great field Golden lines...he was not in that picture.
> We also have a young boy that has Cooper Penny in his line (Grandfather)...he is currently working on his MH. Pedigree name below...
> 
> Kelakye's Shoot 'Em Up Cowboy SH


Yes, she's a very pretty copper color.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some people might say differently, but, in my personal experience I don't find the temperament and play style of golden retrievers and German Shepherds, well-matched. I think your boy would be a lot happier with a fellow golden retriever in the house, as opposed to a German Shepherd. My one female is outright terrified of German Shepherds. She will pull to cross the street if she sees one coming. I'm not sure if you've spent a lot of time with Shepherds, but, they are a verrrrryyy different dog from a Golden. As a lover of goldens, I can say with certainty that a Shepherd is not the dog for me (or a lot of people for that matter).


I agree with this. My parents had German Shepards after we all were grown adults. They never mixed well with our Goldens or Labs. Very different breeds. If you have a lot of experience with working breeds then maybe. But not if you are a first time owner trying it out.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

DevWind said:


> I don't think I'd be very happy with an Aussie. They don't seem to care for obedience much. I do high level obedience work with my dogs.


Oh, okay. That's interesting. My last female Aussie was as sweet as pie around us and very obedient. Most Aussies are easy to train and eager to please; I think what throws people off is that Aussies can be known to pick up on an inconsistent leader and look for ways around the owner's commands. The breed as a whole won't do it, but the characteristic is there and you've got to be ready to deal with it. However, I've seen even the ever popular and, in my opinion, overrated, Labrador display the same manipulative tendencies that Aussies can have. EDUCATING yourself is key to being prepared.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DevWind said:


> I don't see a lot of border collies either. It's always mostly goldens, a few shelties, and an occasional other breed around here. There's someone who has an OTCH Scottish Deerhound. I love watching her dogs!


Come up here to MI for trials.  It's goldens and BC's with a sprinkling of aussies and shelties with an even more rare sprinkling of other breeds.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> Come up here to MI for trials.  It's goldens and BC's with a sprinkling of aussies and shelties with an even more rare sprinkling of other breeds.


I plan to be in Michigan in September, I guess the national won’t work!😂 I’ll also be going to Toledo in June. I wish I still had family there!


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

DogParentofOne said:


> Hi! Would you own another Golden after your current one(s)?


No doubt bc I just did it. My first Golden, Charlie, died in early February. Although I have doubts that my new pup, a 4 m.o. named Clooney, will ever be able to replace Charlie, I would never have thought that a dog could become such a part of my life Until Charlie. So the way that I feel about the breed in general gives me hope.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

No retriever I've had has replaced a past one. All have had similarities as well as differences to the others. I don't want a clone of a past or current dog.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

None of my dogs has ever replaced another! They each have their own place in my heart and mind. When I get a new pup, it then builds its own new place in my heart and mind...
I clearly remember every dog I have owned, even as a kid. And I am now over 70...


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

3goldens2keep said:


> I clearly remember every dog I have owned, even as a kid. And I am now over 70...


Wow, that is a lot of dogs.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

It's interesting to see people's responses in this thread. I've never owned a golden retriever, but from what I know about them and from what I've observed about their cousin the Labrador, I think if I had either, 95% of the time in most of my day-to-day interactions, I'd love having a golden or a Lab. However, the other 5% of the time, when I come across weirdos and creeps, I think I'd be wishing I had a German Shepherd or an Australian Shepherd by my side.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

GOAussies said:


> However, the other 5% of the time, when I come across weirdos and creeps


That’s what handguns are for. 
If 5% of those I came across were weirdos and creeps I would start going to different places.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

SRW said:


> That’s what handguns are for.
> If 5% of those I came across were weirdos and creeps I would start going to different places.


You need a "Beware of Owner" sign.....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FurdogDad said:


> You need a "Beware of Owner" sign.....


But I’m so harmless and lovable😎


----------

